# Jonh Deere 4200 Hydrostatic Transmission question.



## BHL (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm considering getting a JD 4200. Anyone have a problem with their hydrostatic transmissions?

Preciate' it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi BHL! I don't happen to own one, but I know that they are pretty much bullet proof. The hydro in my 316 is 25 years old and still rocking!


----------

